# Heat Recovery Water Heater



## merce (Jan 8, 2017)

Anyone familiar with Heat Recovery Water Heaters designed to capture heat from compressed heated refrigerant and store it in domestic hot water?

http://www.thermastor.com/Heat-Recovery-Water-Heaters/pdf/Therma-StorII-2HFSpecSheet.pdf

I was thinking of repurposing one for a solar hot water storage tank/heat exchanger. So instead of running dairy cooling equipment or grocery store freezer equipment (refrigerant) through the heat exchanger I would be running solar heated water through the heat exchanger. Seems like a great idea to me since it should have some built in safety to keep refrigerant out of the stored hot water if I use an antifreeze in the solar hot water collectors. 
The inlet for the refrigerant is 1 1/8" which is larger than my collectors, so there's not potential bottleneck in pipe sizes...
Just thought I would run this idea by some more experienced minds before I bite the bullet and get a hold of one of these heat recovery devices. 

Thanks y'all for your time.
heart,
Merce


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Refrigerant isn't oxidizing like oxygen in water. Are you sure nothing on the refrigerant side in the tank will rust?

WWW


----------

